# July 4, 1976



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 8, 2010)

Where were you on the Bicentennial, and what did you do?

I was ten years old, and we returned from the beach to my uncle's place in ATL. The whole subdivision threw a party. There was a parade through the subdivision, and the first lawnmower race I ever saw. I actually almost wrecked my uncle's mower before it was raced by running it up the frame of the garage door.

We shot fireworks and had hamburgers and hotdogs on red, white and blue plates. Matter of fact, that was the color combo of the year, seems like.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2010)

I was an unfertilized egg floating around in an ovary at that point.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I was an unfertilized egg floating around in an ovary at that point.


I don't think I would have even been floating around in an ovary yet since I wasn't born until '80.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2010)

I was born in '80 as well. If memory serves, a female is born with all the eggs she will ever have. It's the swimmers that have the short life span.

Correct me if I'm way off base here.

How do you like being 30 Ble?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I wasn't born until '80.



^ Same here

Not sure what my parent's and brother did (he was 2.5-3 at the time)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I was born in '80 as well. If memory serves, a female is born with all the eggs she will ever have. It's the swimmers that have the short life span.
> Correct me if I'm way off base here.
> 
> How do you like being 30 Ble?


Ask me in a few more months. I've been making fun of my friends that have already turned 30 but I know my time is coming.

How is 30 treating you?


----------



## mrt406 (Jun 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I was an unfertilized egg floating around in an ovary at that point.


Prior to conception, I prefer to think of myself as having been a free-wheeling sperm, rather than an unfertilized egg. That's just me though. :dunno:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 8, 2010)

Take it from someone who's been there: 31 is far worse than 30.


----------



## MechGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

July 4, 1976 very well might have been the day I was concieved. Scary thought.

Capt, how is 31 worse than 30? I haven't found 31, 32, or 33 to be any different than 30, or 29, or 28 etc. for that matter.

The only thing that has really changed my life has been the kids. Maybe its just me but I sure don't feel 33.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 8, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Capt, how is 31 worse than 30?


Seemed worse to me. I guess my twenties were well and truly in the review mirror. At thirty you could say they weren't that long ago.

31 was 13 years ago!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 8, 2010)

Born in '79...I recall nothing of the Bicentennial.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 8, 2010)

I was 13....and don't remember a thing about it. I'm guessing I only had girls on my mind those days. Look where that got me, should have been thinking about the fireworks.


----------



## neabob (Jun 8, 2010)

My mom was busy complaining how awful it was being pregnant with me during the hottest summer on record in East TN, and driving a '68 Mustang with no AC. Dang I wish they'd kept that car. It was midnight blue and full of chrome - gorgeous.

and that's my 25th post! hooray!


----------



## BH2 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was 4 months+ old then.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2010)

neabob said:


> My mom was busy complaining how awful it was being pregnant with me during the hottest summer on record in East TN, and driving a '68 Mustang with no AC. Dang I wish they'd kept that car. It was midnight blue and full of chrome - gorgeous.
> 
> and that's my 25th post! hooray!


Only quality, engineering based comments count toward the magic number of 25. Spam like this is omitted from your tally.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> neabob said:
> 
> 
> > My mom was busy complaining how awful it was being pregnant with me during the hottest summer on record in East TN, and driving a '68 Mustang with no AC. Dang I wish they'd kept that car. It was midnight blue and full of chrome - gorgeous.
> ...


I hope you're kidding....I think we may have to go back and look. I may not have 25 quality posts YET, and I'm an early member! lol


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 8, 2010)

I think my Mom still has my gap-toothed Bicentennial-themed grade school picture from that year. I remember the photographer got really mad at me because I wouldn't stop ringing the little Liberty Bell prop they gave us.

Also I remember that we finally got the illustrious Jimmy Carter in the White House and now there was going to be some Hope and Change by-golly (especially with that winner Mondale by his side).


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was 5 going on 6, and we had a huge parade in town. The saddle club had all of their horses dressed out, and I think there was a rodeo in town that weekend too.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2010)

I was 3, hanging out in Virginia while dad was in the Navy, I spent a lot of time staring at the toaster and wishing things would jump out of it..


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Born in '79...I recall nothing of the Bicentennial.


Ditto on this one.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 8, 2010)

I was 9. I remember MI came out with these patriotic bicentennial license plates, which for some reason became the last issued plate for state govt vehicles.



Wolverine said:


> Also I remember that we finally got the illustrious Jimmy Carter in the White House and now there was going to be some Hope and Change by-golly (especially with that winner Mondale by his side).


I believe i have a presidential fitness certificate from grade school somewhere with old Jimbo's signature on it


----------



## maryannette (Jun 8, 2010)

I had just finished my first year of college.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 9, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> I believe i have a presidential fitness certificate from grade school somewhere with old Jimbo's signature on it


BUWAHAHA, I forgot all about those certificates. I think I have two or three of them myself.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah, you used to get a patch out of the deal too. as i recall, they weren't all that easy to achieve (1 part involved 25 chinups :blink: )


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 9, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> neabob said:
> 
> 
> > My mom was busy complaining how awful it was being pregnant with me during the hottest summer on record in East TN, and driving a '68 Mustang with no AC. Dang I wish they'd kept that car. It was midnight blue and full of chrome - gorgeous.
> ...


if this were true VT, you wouldn't be eligible for the banner either.


----------



## Katiebug (Jun 9, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I was an unfertilized egg floating around in an ovary at that point.


Yeah, my parents were newlyweds at the Bicentennial - I'm the firstborn and didn't come along until '81.


----------



## frazil (Jun 9, 2010)

I was -25 days old.


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Jun 10, 2010)

I was hiking over Baldy Mountain with a 70 lb pack at Philmont Scout Ranch in Cimarron NM. What a sight


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 10, 2010)

I was 16 and working at McDonald's for the summer.


----------



## mustangcobra93 (Jun 11, 2010)

I hadn't been born yet. My parents were still practicing I would say.


----------



## heman (Jun 11, 2010)

a few weeks into my first job, with a new CJ-7, drinking beer most likely at the Windjammer on the Isle of Palms (before air conditioning invaded) the beaches of SC.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 12, 2010)

I was 8 and I vividly remember watching the fireworks show in Washington, DC, from the roof of the US Forest Service Headquarters, which was across the river (Arlington?) and was my Dad's office. Bicentennial in the nation's capitol was a HUGE deal at the time. Remember the bicentennial quarters?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 12, 2010)

I was still shitting in my pants, ..... er wait.... that was yesterday.

I was 1.5 then, and probably didn't give a hoot


----------



## Paul S (Jun 12, 2010)

I was 2, so I was shatting myself also.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was not born yet either.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Remember the bicentennial quarters?


My wife still collects them when she finds them. There are an awful lot still out there.

Anyone remember the Freedom Train? Big red/white/blue stam locomotice that toured the states in 1976. I saw it, but dont remember anything about the displays inside.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 14, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My wife still collects them when she finds them. There are an awful lot still out there.
> Anyone remember the Freedom Train? Big red/white/blue stam locomotice that toured the states in 1976. I saw it, but dont remember anything about the displays inside.


I remember that thing. We were living in St. Louis at the time. Our 3rd-grade field trip was to go see the train down by the arch. I don't remember what the exhibits were either.

The only other thing I remember about 1976 is that was the Summer my uncle decided that I was old enough (9) to run the baler without fear that I would break anything. It freed up one more bigger person to throw 85lb hay bales.


----------

